# Cupcakes and Cashmere collaboration with Club Monaco



## Geek2 (May 13, 2014)

I just received an email about Emily from Cupcakes and Cashmere blog has designed exclusive pieces for Club Monaco. Here are pictures of some of the pieces. What are your thoughts?


----------

